
It’s Easy to Be Great… It’s Hard to Be Consistent - ph0rque
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/11/04/its-easy-to-be-great-its-hard-to-be-consistent/
======
JimboOmega
I spend a lot of my life trying to maximizing what the guy refers to in the
article as "the madness", the crazy obsessive phase that comes with a new
idea. I am desperate to grasp that productivity...

Unfortunately, he doesn't offer any real solutions for getting there, other
than saying, yeah, it fades.

~~~
necrecious
I think the point of the article is that being productive outside of the
madness is more important for success than what you do during it. 99%
perspiration and 1% inspiration.

------
joshrule
The message in this piece isn't new, but needs to be listened to more often.
Success is measured in terms of months or years, not minutes or hours.

One quick extension to the post:

Consistency doesn't come by building a cage in which you are forced to get
something done. It is far better to consistently build positive motivation.
There are dozens of ways to do that, but however you do it, motivation will
win out over restraint every time.

------
CharlesPal
Starting is easy, Finishing is hard. - <http://goo.gl/03XrI>

"This is my best piece of advice for any entrepreneur… the first 80% is easy,
the next 15% is hard and last five percent is painful."

------
ScottWhigham
Dupe - beaten by six minutes! <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1868588>

~~~
ph0rque
Yeah, but I cleaned up my url :~)

------
henry81
If it's easy to be great, then it should be easy to be great again (and again,
and again..)

------
TheSOB88
This looks like a really well-written blog, but the way it has [tweet] links
scattered around everywhere REALLY puts me off. It comes off as _extremely_
arrogant. I hope Rob reads this...

~~~
rwalling
Yep, I'm reading this.

The intent of the Tweet links is to remove the barrier to entry for people who
want to quote pieces of the article. I've found that removing even a few
seconds of work increases the chance that someone will think "hey, that's a
cool quote to tweet."

~~~
qq66
I think what our neighborhood SOB is saying is that it comes across as
extremely arrogant to think that a random blog post of yours has 20 tweetable
quotations.

~~~
rwalling
Yep, I got that part (btw - it has 6 tweetable quotes).

I removed the links but given that it was an experiment I'm curious to hear
what others think. Two people is a small fraction of the 5k or 6k who will
read this post in the next 24 hours.

